# [emerge]akonadi-server(Error libsoprano.so:){SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente... estoy tratando de actualizar lo ultimo que me queda del world y me esta pinchando un paquete...

```
[ 92%] Building CXX object server/CMakeFiles/akonadiserver_bin.dir/src/main.cpp.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/work/akonadi-1.5.0/shared/akapplication.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/work/akonadi-1.5.0/server/src/main.cpp:22:

/usr/include/boost-1_42/boost/program_options.hpp:11:5: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined

[ 92%] Building CXX object server/tests/unittest/CMakeFiles/dbupdatertest.dir/qrc_dbinitializertestdata.cxx.o

Linking CXX executable dbupdatertest

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach(int)'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach_grow(int*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [server/tests/unittest/dbupdatertest] Error 1

make[1]: *** [server/tests/unittest/CMakeFiles/dbupdatertest.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[ 92%] Building CXX object server/tests/unittest/CMakeFiles/dbinitializertest.dir/qrc_dbinitializertestdata.cxx.o

[ 92%] Building CXX object server/CMakeFiles/akonadiserver_bin.dir/__/shared/akapplication.cpp.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/work/akonadi-1.5.0/shared/akapplication.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/work/akonadi-1.5.0/shared/akapplication.cpp:20:

/usr/include/boost-1_42/boost/program_options.hpp:11:5: warning: "_MSC_VER" is not defined

Linking CXX executable dbinitializertest

[ 93%] Building CXX object server/CMakeFiles/akonadiserver_bin.dir/__/shared/akcrash.cpp.o

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach(int)'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach_grow(int*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [server/tests/unittest/dbinitializertest] Error 1

make[1]: *** [server/tests/unittest/CMakeFiles/dbinitializertest.dir/all] Error 2

[ 93%] Building CXX object server/CMakeFiles/akonadiserver_bin.dir/__/shared/akdebug.cpp.o

Linking CXX executable ../bin/akonadiserver

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach(int)'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach_grow(int*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [bin/akonadiserver] Error 1

make[1]: *** [server/CMakeFiles/akonadiserver_bin.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2864:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  759:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  225:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  998:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  778:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/work/akonadi-1.5.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.0/temp/build.log'

M1530 upszot # 
```

alguna idea de como solucionarlo...

les cuento que antes tuve que saltear un bloqueo B con las libqt  y para eso lo que hice fue unmergearlas y comentarlas en package.keibord para que me instale solo las estables...

lo que unmergie fue esto...

```
emerge -C x11-libs/qt-gui x11-libs/qt-webkit x11-libs/qt-test x11-libs/qt-svg x11-libs/qt-script x11-libs/qt-core x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns x11-libs/qt-opengl x11-libs/qt-sql x11-libs/qt-multimedia x11-libs/qt-qt3support x11-libs/qt-dbus
```

fue la unica forma que encontre de saltearme el bloqueo...

aa... ya realice un "revdep-rebuild" y "lafilefixer --justfixit" sin resoltados positivos...

saludos

----------

## agdg

Una buena y una mala noticia:

La buena, la solución es simple: emerge -avl soprano

La mala, es posible que debido a al downgrade de qt tengas serios problemas con todas sus dependencias; es decir, que tengas que hacer esto mismo con algunos paquetes más.

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## upszot

hola

emergi lo que me dijiste e intente realizar el emerge del world... y este me empeso a pedir las versiones 4.7.2 de los qt....

...asi que loguie la salida por pantalla y comandos para mostrarselos....

basicamente despues de pedirme desmaskear los qt y agregar unas use... queda en un ciclo infinido en el cual me pide agregar y quitar las mismas use de los mismos paquetes...

aca les dejo el log...http://pastebin.com/6Pd68J0H

espero que me puedan dar una mano... pq ya no se q hacer... y lógicamente no funciona nada con qt... (kde y todas sus aplicaciones... ahora estoy con fluxbox)

saludos

----------

## agdg

Es exactamente lo que te comente en el post anterior. Y es un problema derivado de mezclar las ramas estables e inestables. La única solución que existe es usar una u otra rama para todos los paquetes que dependen de qt.

Tienes tres opciones:

 - Pasar a la rama estable (package.keybords) todos los paquetes que te valla indicando. Serán bastantes, prácticamente todo kde.

 - Pasar a la rama inestable, incluido qt. Aunque según comentas aquí tuviste un problema con libqt.

 - Pasar a la rama estable todo el sistema (make.conf).

PD: Tal vez lo más fácil sea solucionar el problema con libqt en la rama inestable. Sino, te será más fácil desinstalar kde y volver a instalar como estable. Si lo quieres hacer a mano, usa equery depends.

----------

## upszot

hola de nuevo...

 bueno problema solucionado...

Lo que hice fue, reemplazar mi /etc/portage/package.keywords (dedicado para kde-4.5.5) por el del kde.4.6 tomado de aca http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml#kde4_6 quedando asi.. 

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l /etc/portage/package.keywords/

total 16

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10108 Apr  9 12:22 kde-4.6.keywords

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3983 Apr  9 23:48 package.keywords.principal

```

 con esto me puse a emerger de a poco algunos paquetes... 

 ...me di cuenta que este paquete "net-wireless/kbluetooth" me estaba pidiendo las qt-4.6 asiq lo unmergie y con esto se me acabaron los problemas... realice el emerge del world sin problema y me termino instalando las qt-4.7.2

saludos

----------

